# Rollover? onMouseOver >>> verschiedene Bilder im selben Tabellenfeld



## solomat (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo, 

ich will kleine verschieden Bilder in dem rot makierten Tabellenfeld  anzeigen lassen wenn ich mit der Maus über einen der links fahre. Ich weiss das es mit Ebenen möglich ist, wie es mit Tabellen aussieht kann ich mir nicht erklären.

Die Bilder sollen sich zudem aber auch noch verändern wenn auf den Link geklickt wird. 

Soll heißen, wenn ich auf die Seite komme ist dort kein Bild zu sehen. Wenn ich über einen Link fahre ist ein Schwarz/Weiss Bild zu den Link zu sehen, und wenn ich auf den Link geklickt habe ist das Schwarz/Weiss Bild in Farbe zu sehen. 

Wenn jemand mein Anliegen versteht und eine Lösung hat, bitte ich um schnelle Hilfe.

Lieben Gruß solomat


----------



## aquasonic (28. Januar 2004)

Das kannst du mit den 3 Funktionen onMouseOver, onMouseOut und onCllick machen...das heisst du machst einfach einen Link <a href="bla.htm" onMouseOver="JSFunktion();"> und ruft eine Java-Script Funktion auf...Wie du dann genau ein anderes Bild laden kannst fragst du am Bestenn mal im Java-Script Forum nach!  Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen.


----------



## Fabian H (28. Januar 2004)

Siehe Anhang.


----------



## solomat (28. Januar 2004)

Ja, so ziemlich genau das ist es was ich suche. Jedoch kann ich damit in soweit nichts anfangen, da:


1. ich mehrer Links habe und somit mehrer Bilder übereinander legen müsste.

2. ich die Bilder nicht unter den Link, sondern in einen Tabellenfeld daneben positionieren möchte.


wenn das möglich ist, bitte ich um hilfe.

lieben gruß maik


----------



## Fabian H (28. Januar 2004)

Hmm, dann musst du die Funktion halt so anpassen, dass man ihr das Bild
übergeben kann und sie das Bild im Dokument entsprechend ändert.

Zu 2) Das kannst du bitte selber erledigen.


----------

